# What are the qualifications of a Master Baker



## baker63 (Nov 28, 2006)

I understand the difference between bakers and pastry chefs. I have been a baker for 18 years and often have to work in both positions, but consider myself a baker. Much of the time the lines are very blurred but there are big differences. Now while there are many places to find out what is expected of a master Pastry Chef, I cannot find out what the expected qualifications of a Master Baker. Are they expected to do sugar work of be proficient with chocolate? I have already tried to contact the RBA but have heard nothing from them.

I would be very interested in your thoughts.

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

I know in Canada, it is actually a combined Apprenticeship, but after the first year, you can go in to write for your Bakers Red Seal.  The Pastry Chef Apprenticeship is four years long.  Yes, sugar work and chocolate work are huge components of Pastry Chef duties.  All I can suggest is to hit google for your specific area and look up apprenticeship.  You can also call a college that has a baking/pastry program and ask them as well.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

hehheheh you said master baker heheheheheh

Interesting that you separate master level bakers and pastry chef. I think that distinction is more artificial then in reality.

Take a look at the requirements for the Certified Master Pastry Chef from the American Culinary Federation

http://www.acfchefs.org/download/documents/certify/cmpc_exam_manual.pdf

Most of that stuff I would consider duties of a baker.

Are you meaning bread only?


----------



## cheesecake man (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to the "Bread Bakers Guild of America" website and you find the qualifications.

Rick


----------

